# Clotted cream or double cream?



## Lanny (Apr 4, 2018)

Having read in these forums that the fats that are best eaten are the natural unprocessed ones, I’m wondering about clotted cream. Given that it’s cooked cream, does that count as processed?

Which is better double cream or clotted cream? Is the nutritional values the same?


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Just checked my little faithful app @Lanny 
30gr Double cream stated at 1g/carb and Clotted cream 30gr also at 1gr/carb
Myself I always use double cream but here it is not available so I am using whipped cream which is slightly higher at 3gr/carb per 100ml.
I follow the theory that the fats slow down any carbs
Don't know if that helps


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

@Lanny hi. I would safely bet on double cream as opposed to clotted cream. Less carbs in double cream as Vince stated above.
WL


----------



## Lanny (Apr 4, 2018)

Thanks, Vince & wirralass.  Will stick to double cream then. But, love the occasional scone with jam & clotted cream! Haven’t had it in over a year at least, as it sends my BS skyhigh & since being ill in hospital that’s the last thing I need!


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Thanks, Vince & wirralass.  Will stick to double cream then. But, love the occasional scone with jam & clotted cream! Haven’t had it in over a year at least, as it sends my BS skyhigh & since being ill in hospital that’s the last thing I need!


Now that's what I call 'good thinking Lanny!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Lanny said:


> Thanks, Vince & wirralass.  Will stick to double cream then. But, love the occasional scone with jam & clotted cream! Haven’t had it in over a year at least, as it sends my BS skyhigh & since being ill in hospital that’s the last thing I need!


I LUUUUUUUUUV them to


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I LUUUUUUUUUV them to


I lurve them more than you Vincent!!!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

wirralass said:


> I lurve them more than you Vincent!!!


Challenge the pair of you to a Scone eating contest 
Typos corrected lol


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Challenge the par fo you to a Scone eating contest


I accept the challenge even tho I know who will win


----------



## Lanny (Apr 4, 2018)

I once ate 2 & had to bolus 3 times my usual amount for a whole meal & I had to wait in between doses to see what my BS was doing!!!!  A whole day & sore fingers for a few moments of pleasure!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

I've found a few low carb scone recipes this morning so you guys could easily enjoy a few each!  lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I've found a few low carb scone recipes this morning so you guys could easily enjoy a few each!  lol xx


Love Ya !!


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

@Vince_UK I will post it later, got it bookmarked so easy enough done, but I'm busy on here and reading the daily mail online just now haha xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK I will post it later, got it bookmarked so easy enough done, but I'm busy on here and reading the daily mail online just now haha xx


Love ya Still


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Right you lot, here's the recipe I found, I would suggest a look at other recipes on this site too as some of them look rather good! 
https://sugarfreelondoner.com/grain-free-english-scones/ xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Bookmarked @Kaylz for when I return to civilisation They look good


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Bookmarked @Kaylz for when I return to civilisation They look good


Wouldn't know, don't think I've ever had a scone to be honest! haha xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Wouldn't know, don't think I've ever had a scone to be honest! haha xx



Never had a scone? *Why? *They’re lush!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Never had a scone? *Why? *They’re lush!


Never a truer word uttered lol
I love, I should say loved, Morrisons special ones. To die for with strawberry jam and clotted cream.   Alas, things of the past now


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Never had a scone? *Why? *They’re lush!


Just not something that appealed to me I guess, Bruce eats them all the time though xx


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Morrisons special ones.


What do you mean by special? if you mean the brand name you are TOTALLY incorrect! Morrison's - 'The Best', Asda's - 'Extra Special, and Tesco - 'Finest'  xx


----------



## Amigo (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean by special? if you mean the brand name you are TOTALLY incorrect! Morrison's - 'The Best', Asda's - 'Extra Special, and Tesco - 'Finest'  xx



Oh Kaylz, give the man a break. He’s in Shanghai and not likely to be able to remember these exact terms!


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Oh Kaylz, give the man a break. He’s in Shanghai and not likely to be able to remember these exact terms!


Thank you @Amigo, you are ABSOLUTELY correct. I couldn't remember the name but the packaging is black. (I think) lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> What do you mean by special? if you mean the brand name you are TOTALLY incorrect! Morrison's - 'The Best', Asda's - 'Extra Special, and Tesco - 'Finest'  xx


@Amigo more than adequately explained


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> @Amigo more than adequately explained


There is no excuse, if you bought the product on a regular basis, which it sounds like you may have then you should at least remember what they are called! lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> There is no excuse, if you bought the product on a regular basis, which it sounds like you may have then you should at least remember what they are called! lol xx



Scones is black packaging


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Scones is black packaging


May well be but I wouldn't know as I don't have a Morrison's and looking on the website would be of no confirmation as most companies seem to be changing their packaging at the moment lol xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> May well be but I wouldn't know as I don't have a Morrison's and looking on the website would be of no confirmation as most companies seem to be changing their packaging at the moment lol xx


Top form today  Hmmm
When I get back I will send you a photo


----------



## Kaylz (Apr 4, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> Top form today  Hmmm
> When I get back I will send you a photo


Oooh yay, cant wait!!  xx


----------



## Mark Parrott (Apr 4, 2018)

I made some low carb scones last week, different website but the same recipe.  They were absolutely gorgeous!


----------

